# Is anyone playing Star Wars the Old Republic?



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 16, 2011)

My pre-launch game time has started but I haven't started a character yet. Anyone planning on playing/already are? What class/what server?


----------



## Ayaa2311 (Dec 23, 2011)

My boyfriend is playing that game, started it Sunday afternoon and he's already at level 30.. lol He is making me buy the game to play it with him... I've never watched Star wars in my life. lmao!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 23, 2011)

A bunch of my gaming buddies are trying it out now. Some have already come back to Aion, saying that the graphics are horrible, no real content, screwy class sytems, etc. Just hope it really does suck, so the rest come back. LOL


----------



## Ayaa2311 (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL My boyfriend is in love with it. I've lost him to the force... lmao I tell him that all the time, when I do finally get to talk to him.  lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 24, 2011)

Noo but it sounds awesome!! I used to have star wars on my nintendo ds lol.
I am quite a big gamer lol and I'm obsessed with left4dead 2 atm. So if anyone has that...or mw2 add meeee  if you use steam of course

Jen


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 24, 2011)

My husband, my 3 sons and I all play. We are on Kaiburr Crystal as Jedi  We're enjoying it alot. The graphics are good, the quests are awesome. You kind of feel like you're in the Star Wars world. I am a Jedi Consular Sage. I just got lvl 17. We started a guild called Myzfyt Toyz. So far I have one toon named Kaylei


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm absolutely loving it so far. I'm level 24 and cant play while I'm at my parents which is killing me. I'm not sure about the aion comment, I played it and couldnt stand it haha. To each their own i suppose! I personally find SWTOR superior to every mmo I've played, I just love it. Can't wait to heal raids again .


----------



## Ayaa2311 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's all I hear about is how amazing that game is. But he hates the fact the server he is on takes about an hour just to get on because it's so packed.


----------



## rpuckett (Jan 16, 2012)

Fiance and I are playing. So far we each have like five characters between imps and republics all between 10-20, definitely liking my consular pretty good, smuggler is fun, too. Run out of time here in the next day or so, gonna have to resubscribe. Playing on Ven Zallow right now.


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 9, 2012)

Haven't been on a lot - but yes and no.
I love the game... I just don't LOVE the classes.
I really love the whole story feel to it and I really love my character - but I have started every class and played them past 20. (BOTH SIDES)

... I just don't like the classes very much.
I have a few I prefer, but I don't love any classes like I do with WoW. I also don't like how I can't chance specs once I pick them.

Now I am just so burned out on this game because I have played the 1 - 20+ areas way too many times. >.>


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 9, 2012)

You can change specs, just not advanced class. It's really the same thing as wow, except you specialize from "alliance ___" down to "alliance druid". You gotta give it more of a chance, I didn't love my sorc till about 40, and I'm just getting into my Powertech now at level 25 ish.


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah sorry, meant the advance classes. 

I still have my sub for another 2 months ish.
So I will still be playing.

See I really like sniper, just I can't get over how long it takes to set up.


----------

